# GBATemp's Official "Sexy Rack" Thread



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2013)

*GBATemp's Official "Sexy Rack" Thread*​ 
Have you ever seen a rack so sexy that you simply couldn't help yourself but marvel at it for hours on end? Don't worry, you're not being creepy. We here at *GBATemp* know how to appreciate a *sexy rack* when we see one, and it doesn't matter if it's Asian, American, European or Chinese - the sexy-ness of a rack is universal and completely unrelated to the country of origin.

For years on end, *GBATemp* members had no outlet for their findings as far as *sexy racks* are concerned. This is quite surprising considering the nature of this website, but at long last we can finally enjoy and share the photos we found or even snapped ourselves, compare and enjoy a healthy dose of *racks* whenever we want!

Due to the Forum Rules Board, there's a couple of things you need to keep in mind:

GBATemp's Official "Sexy Rack" Thread's Rules Board
The rack _has_ to be sexy, if it isn't, don't even post it. Here's an example of a sexy rack:


Spoiler








...look at how neat and organized it is! ​


...this is an example of a _less-than-sexy_ rack:


Spoiler







...where do I plug in?!? Where do I plug in, damnit?!? ​


Keep the standards high, lads!
No unsavoury comments - cussing will not be tolerated, even when you're posting it as a compliment.
_"Vintage"_ racks are appreciated just as much as young ones, but that doesn't mean you're supposed to post photos of something saggy and disgusting. Standards, gentlemen! Here's an example of a _proper "Vintage"_ rack - nothing under this standard will be tolerated:


Spoiler







Mmm... My _Dots and Dashes_ are tingling... ​



The racks posted in the thread have to meet legal requirements - flat racks are fine as long as they're... _"fully developed"_ so to speak, there's a difference between _"barely legal"_ and _"jailbait"_
Please, _keep the racks in individual spoilers_ for browsing convenience. I know it's hard to jam the _big_ ones in a spoiler, they just beg to be displayed out in the open, but do so anyways!
...this about wraps it up, gentlemen! It's time to pull out your collections of photos and videos - I have no doubt that this thread will be full of real gems!


*Happy posting!* ​


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Nov 16, 2013)

I can assure you that almost everyone who comes to this thread is expecting pictures of breasts....


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2013)

Spoiler: Sexy and you know it





​


​Damn, that bitch is stacked!


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2013)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> I can assure you that almost everyone who comes to this thread is expecting pictures of breasts....


 
That's... that's disgusting and against the rules! You have a filthy, filthy mind! 


Gahars said:


> Damn, that bitch is stacked!


 
You just wanna plug and play, don't you?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 16, 2013)

Despite supposedly being IT literate I still wandered in here and thought about a different type of rack



Spoiler: an alternative rack











That said I am not sure I can go over 2u.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2013)

Spoiler: Size DOES matter!










Wow. Now that's what I call a _RACK_, don't you just wanna snuggle between them? 


FAST6191 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please keep individual racks in spoilers for browsing convenience.

Other than that... _wow, that's spicy!_  It's pretty _jarring_ that I haven't come across that before.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Spoiler: Size DOES matter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alas I am bit of a stickler for having the curtains match the carpet, to say nothing of I think I see a few errant orange strands which is just socially unacceptable really.
Equally plaited is not preferable to a rat nest. Got to have something to explore and get your teeth stuck into after all.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Alas I am bit of a stickler for having the curtains match the carpet, to say nothing of I think I see a few errant orange strands which is just socially unacceptable really.
> 
> Equally plaited is not preferable to a rat nest. Got to have something to explore and get your teeth stuck into after all.


To each their own - I'm not a colour or a size fetishist, I just like them nice and round.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2013)

Please make sure you didn't eat before browsing.



Spoiler: disgusting as fuck images




















 
These people should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Please make sure you didn't eat before browsing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang it Ryu, read the rules! This is uncanny valley right there! 

You can't possibly expect anyone to _"compile his kernel"_ to this! Oh god, I'm not feeling too good...


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You just wanna plug and play, don't you?


 

I'd supply a generous amount of RAM, if you know what I am saying.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Dang it Ryu, read the rules! This is uncanny valley right there!
> 
> You can't possibly expect anyone to _"compile his kernel"_ to this! Oh god, I'm not feeling too good...


 

Hah, I showed restraint and didn't show the image of the mummified frog in the PC tower...


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2013)

Another good _"Vintage"_ rack. You gotta hand it to them, the 1920'ties had some impressive racks, we shouldn't just _phone in_ and dismiss them:


Spoiler








_"Terminal Room in an Exchange. (a) Relay rack. (b) Intermediate frame. (c) Cables to switchboard without changing the telephone number. The intermediate distributing frame is so constructed as to permit any call to be answered at any portion of the switchboard. Thus no individual operator need be overloaded with calls."_ ~"Applied Science For Metal Workers", by William H. Dooley

 Source


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 16, 2013)

I came in here all excited  

I was not disappoint


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Another good _"Vintage"_ rack. You gotta hand it to them, the 1920'ties had some impressive racks, we shouldn't just _phone in_ and dismiss them:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



4 finely dressed dudes and a stepladder to service that rack.... nowadays there is usually some sweaty flip flop wearing type brought into to service hundreds of racks.

I am not sure what to think right now as I am not sure whether that is good or bad.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> 4 finely dressed dudes and a stepladder to service that rack.... nowadays there is usually some sweaty flip flop wearing type brought into to service hundreds of racks.
> 
> I am not sure what to think right now as I am not sure whether that is good or bad.


 
It only goes to show that times are a'changing, FAST. Back then, you needed to have style, flair and flourish, nowadays, all it takes is to be rich and you can get all the best racks... It's just unfair.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 17, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Back then, you needed to have style, flair and flourish, nowadays



I would place good money on the people pictured being Real Engineers™, even back then I am not sure you would confuse such people for being ones with style, flair and flourish.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 17, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I would place good money on the people pictured being Real Engineers™, even back then I am not sure you would confuse such people for being ones with style, flair and flourish.


I suppose I'm a traditionalist and I value a suit higher than a YOLO shirt covered in Cheeto dust and a pair of denim jeans with holes, stained in kebab grease and Mountain Dew... and god knows what else, I sure as hell don't want to know - too close to the fly area.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 17, 2013)

I think this thread needs some... sensual music.



Spoiler


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Nov 17, 2013)

Something you can really say is fingerlickin' good



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Something you can really say is fingerlickin' good
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


10/10, would shove face into.  


Check out these two pairs: 


Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 17, 2013)

Love me some juicy racks, lads! Well done!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 17, 2013)

Guys check out this rack 



Spoiler: WARNING, NSFW


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 17, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Guys check out this rack
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WARNING, NSFW


 
Wow, that'll keep me rollin' all night.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 17, 2013)

"Call me Ralph, babe, 'cause I'm gonna rack it."

Guaranteed 100% success rate, trust me, guys.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Nov 18, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Despite supposedly being IT literate I still wandered in here and thought about a different type of rack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That's a lot of spices..... I know that the pure white stuff in the top right of the rack is salt...or flour...or baking soda...or baking powder...


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2013)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> That's a lot of spices..... I know that the pure white stuff in the top right of the rack is salt...or flour...or baking soda...or baking powder...


Dammit, Suzie, get with the program! The word of the day is in-you-end-oh, get with it! "Hey FAST, what's that white stuff on that rack?  "


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 18, 2013)

*squee* A cable porn thread! This I can actually get into. 

http://imgur.com/a/pMcdR


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 18, 2013)

In this time and day, you could just Google it 


Spoiler


----------



## CalebW (Nov 18, 2013)

Here's a damn big rack.


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2013)

CalebW said:


> Here's a damn big rack.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


OMG those are huge     Are they real?


----------



## CalebW (Nov 18, 2013)

Veho said:


> OMG those are huge  Are they real?


Hey, it's on the internet, of course it's real.


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2013)

CalebW said:


> Hey, it's on the internet, of course it's real.


Hey, they could be silicone, you never know.


----------



## CalebW (Nov 18, 2013)

Veho said:


> Hey, they could be silicone, you never know.


That would take a reallllly long time to create that out of silicone.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Nov 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> Dammit, Suzie, get with the program! The word of the day is *in-you-end-oh*, get with it! "Hey FAST, what's that white stuff on that rack?  "


 
I think you misspelled Yu-Gi-Oh. Also,I know what an innuendo is. I like to be Captain Obvious.


Also, I found an even more interesting rack. If only I could just touch one, but I can only look...



Spoiler








http://serversman.com/en/pr/rack.html


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 19, 2013)

With racks like these, this thread is heading straight to the Guinness Records of awesome:


Spoiler




...add some sticky sauce and the thread will _"stick"_ right into the _"Stickies" _too.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> With racks like these, this thread is heading straight to the Guinness Records of awesome:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




I actually like watching those videos. Especially his breakfast ones. Been meaning to show my mom those videos, always forget. But hey, at least the porno music is already added.


Tom Bombadildo said:


> Guys check out this rack
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WARNING, NSFW


Not saying I'm a racist, but I don't like black racks.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 19, 2013)

Can someone please think of the children of GBAtemp!?


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 19, 2013)

Children? What children?


----------



## Flame (Nov 19, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Can someone please think of the children of GBAtemp!?


 
Children?

we are all adults who have Masters in every subject to know to mankind expect gaming which we have a P.H.D.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 19, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Children? What children?


Sop and CumTourism


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Sop and CumTourism


 
U sure?


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd turn straight for this.


----------



## Flame (Nov 19, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I'd turn straight for this.


 
WAIT! 

hold the horses! i thought you are straight.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 19, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I'd turn straight for this.


 
Ehh, I know you don't like racks, Dinoh... Here, have a _"saddle"_ to _"stuff"_ instead. I know you're usually on the bottom of the pile, but this... this you'd want to dip in. 


Spoiler









Flame said:


> WAIT! hold the horses! i thought you are straight.


Not sure if _"can't read the signs"_ or _"joking 'cause EoF"_...  _(_  _)_


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2013)

Flame said:


> WAIT!
> 
> hold the horses! i thought you are straight.


Well he is _now_, after being exposed to these glorious racks


----------



## Flame (Nov 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Ehh, I know you don't like racks, Dinoh... Here, have a _"saddle"_ to _"stuff"_ instead. I know you're usually on the bottom of the pile, but this... this you'd want to dip in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




eat
sleep
joke
repeat
eat
sleep
joke
repeat  
eat
sleep
joke
repeat  
eat
sleep
joke
repeat  
eat
sleep
joke
repeat


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 19, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Can someone please think of the children of GBAtemp!?



We are, we are sharing aspirations, history, hard knowledge about how the world works and methods on how to think about things.

All good things that children should know. If they can not keep up... well the world needs people to stack shelves.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> Well he is _now_, after being exposed to these glorious racks


Shh...! Be quiet!

If Westboro finds out that I can _"heal gay"_, I won't see the end of it!


----------



## Flame (Nov 19, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> We are, we are sharing aspirations, history, hard knowledge about how the world works and methods on how to think about things.
> 
> All good things that children should know. If they can not keep up... well the world needs people to stack shelves.


 
if i see a good rack, ill keep it up all day "long" no problem.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 19, 2013)

Flame said:


> if i see a good rack, ill keep it up all day alone no problem.


I once used to be like you. However I realised if the backend/brains of the operation is too damaged then it is really not worth the hassle.
First you have to sit there coaxing it into doing what you want, hope nobody does the wrong thing (and what was right yesterday may be wrong today) and sends it off in a doom spiral, you may have to disinfect your equipment or protect yourself to an extreme degree, you may have to run all over town trying to find specific parts despite there being no logical reason why the readily available parts will not work and if you are especially unlucky you can get stuck in your ways and become reluctant to trade things in for a newer model. Things have got better in recent years and though it is nice to twiddle the screws yourself the options for virtual alternatives are increasingly viable but in some cases it is not there yet.
Do not get me wrong experience is valuable and if you ever meet high performance/experienced new models you just know you are in for a world of trauma. To that end my advice is by all means appreciate fine equipment in whatever form it comes in but stick to the tried and tested stuff and ditch it before it gets too old.

The only trouble with this method is there are not so many places that will readily accept older models these days and you may end up paying a fortune if you can pull it off. Fortunately you can leave them to get lost on the train and whatever country I have been in tends to have enough places you can dispose of said older models by burying them out of the way somewhere.


----------



## Flame (Nov 19, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I once used to be like you. However I realised if the backend/brains of the operation is too damaged then it is really not worth the hassle.
> First you have to sit there coaxing it into doing what you want, hope nobody does the wrong thing (and what was right yesterday may be wrong today) and sends it off in a doom spiral, you may have to disinfect your equipment or protect yourself to an extreme degree, you may have to run all over town trying to find specific parts despite there being no logical reason why the readily available parts will not work and if you are especially unlucky you can get stuck in your ways and become reluctant to trade things in for a newer model. Things have got better in recent years and though it is nice to twiddle the screws yourself the options for virtual alternatives are increasingly viable but in some cases it is not there yet.
> Do not get me wrong experience is valuable and if you ever meet high performance/experienced new models you just know you are in for a world of trauma. To that end my advice is by all means appreciate fine equipment in whatever form it comes in but stick to the tried and tested stuff and ditch it before it gets too old.
> 
> The only trouble with this method is there are not so many places that will readily accept older models these days and you may end up paying a fortune if you can pull it off. Fortunately you can leave them to get lost on the train and whatever country I have been in tends to have enough places you can dispose of said older models by burying them out of the way somewhere.


 
damn you FAST and your complex ways.

3deep5me


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 19, 2013)

Flame said:


> damn you FAST and your complex ways.
> 
> 3deep5me



All I am saying is be more selective in the racks you deal with. The urge to fiddle with and please everything that is still ticking is strong when you are just discovering your way in life, indeed many of us in this thread have been there, but if we can spare you the heartbreak, blood, sweat and tears that come with such a course of action we have to try.
This is not to say we hold out much hope as my father gave me the very same advice* that I am now giving you but I learned it through bitter experience rather than heeding advice.

*if you lacked a father then they probably still taught you the same lesson, just through actions rather than words (the best way to avoid losing is not to play and all that).


----------



## Flame (Nov 19, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> All I am saying is be more selective in the racks you deal with. The urge to fiddle with and please everything that is still ticking is strong when you are just discovering your way in life, indeed many of us in this thread have been there, but if we can spare you the heartbreak, blood, sweat and tears that come with such a course of action we have to try.
> This is not to say we hold out much hope as my father gave me the very same advice* that I am now giving you but I learned it through bitter experience rather than heeding advice.
> 
> *if you lacked a father then they probably still taught you the same lesson, just through actions rather than words (the best way to avoid losing is not to play and all that).


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2014)

When racks are delivered straight to my front door, there's nothing else for me to do but bump this thread:


Spoiler










I too don't see how this could go wrong or be in any way misunderstood.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> When racks are delivered straight to my front door, there's nothing else for me to do but bump this thread:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
"If you choose to celebrate your child's birthday at Knockers, we give all the kids Fun Bags!"



Spoiler



Boobies when?


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 18, 2014)

You guys wounldn't know a good rack if it hit u in the face.


Spoiler









[spoiler/]
Definitely a pleasure to look at. Look at that sexiness.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 18, 2014)

Go to rackattack.com if you want to see some sexy ass racks.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 19, 2014)

OH MY GOD I MISSED THIS TOO!?!?

/me whips it out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 19, 2014)

Rydian said:


> OH MY GOD I MISSED THIS TOO!?!?
> 
> /me whips it out.


Welp, threads to _rack up_ when you're inactive.


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 20, 2014)

I think this is the rack people were looking for ...
Young, with towel on the floor !


Spoiler



Towel rack, Downstairs bathroom - installed this summer (young)


----------

